# Frostschutz Silent Loop?



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2017)

Hi,

sind die Silent Loop ab Werk mit Frostschutz gefüllt?

Wenn ja, bis wieviel °C?
Wenn nein, verträgen die Silent Loop glykolhaltigen Frostschutz?

Würde ganz gerne ne 280er in einem Rechner verbauen, der auch öfter mal im Auto transportiert wird und gelegentlich dort übernachtet, deswegen muss das frostsicher sein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Würde ganz gerne ne 280er in einem Rechner verbauen, der auch öfter mal im Auto transportiert wird und gelegentlich dort übernachtet, deswegen muss das frostsicher sein.


Nimm halt 1:1 G12 von Wolfsburg.
Das hält bis unter -30°C.


----------

